# Dart kits



## Boomer (Jan 8, 2008)

I know I have seen kits to make throwing darts. Can anyone help me with the connection for this turning project. Thanks in advance  Boomer


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 8, 2008)

PSI and WoodCraft definitely carry them...


----------



## THarvey (Jan 8, 2008)

Penn State has two different kits.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/dart.html


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 8, 2008)

I picked up a set at WC. Haven't done anything with them yet.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2008)

Word of warning:

Dart sets NEED to be the same weight.  I started a set years ago, then realized I needed a pretty accurate scale and a lot more "repeatability" than I WANTED to develop.

FWIW


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 8, 2008)

wood craft has them.
 and the reason i dont like doing them is I like them to all be the exact same shape and style, not easy for me.
weight is not that big of a problem if you buy an inexpensive digetal scale.After you pack the lead in the tubes to achieve the right weight add a little super glue to keep the lead from moving around while they are being thrown around.
I dont know why the forum let me post a pic this big but i am not messing with it.


----------

